# EF Annual Ramadan Iftar 2012



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ramadan Kareem everyone  Hope you all are having a peaceful Holy Month!

It's time for another *Expat Forum Ramadan Iftar *so that we can gather together as an EF family to celebrate the Holy Month of Ramadan. I'm really hoping that we have a good turnout - newbies and regulars alike. Below are the details:

Date: *Monday, 6th August 2012*

Time: Sunset (approximately 7pm but always good to get there early)

Venue: *Radisson Royal Hotel *(Iftar vouchers bought from livingsocial.com)

Please purchase your Iftar vouchers from the link below and then confirm your attendance along with the number of people accompanying you, if any. 

The Best Daily Deals in Dubai South - Radisson Blu F&B - Traditional Iftar with Shisa

Depending on the number of confirmations received by Wednesday, I will book either one or two tables under the names of Debbie and Sherry and provide further details later. Friends, family members, spouses and significant others are all welcome! 

If you need any more information, feel free to send me a PM.

Debbie


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm in - thanks for organising xxx


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o dammit! i really wanted to attend but 6th is my office's iftar 

can we possibly do it any other day?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Confirmed.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It would be awesome if someone (3 someones) used my link and one of the vouchers become free.... 

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/409700?ref=conf-jp&rpi=73627612

If I get one of the vouchers free that I bought, then I will donate that money back on the ramadan labourer voucher that is in the other thread.

_________________

Hey!
I just bought today's LivingSocial deal for Radisson Royal Hotel, and thought you may be interested in it too! 
Iftar Buffet with Shisha: https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/409700?ref=conf-jp&rpi=73627612
The deal is only available for 224 more hours, so scoop it up soon!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like it's Sherry, Jynxgirl and me so far. Great! 

Sorry we can't move the date Ipshi. Please do see if you can pass by after your event just to say hello.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Looks like it's Sherry, Jynxgirl and me so far. Great!
> 
> Sorry we can't move the date Ipshi. Please do see if you can pass by after your event just to say hello.


Count me in...:hungry:


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*RSVP: confirmed*

I'm in too  thanks for organising Pam :clap2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

What a traditional Iftar really means ? I have been to couple (usually company sponsored events) and guess what I saw Indian food AGAIN ?

I think I had a real Iftar before the Ramadan:boxing:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Since this thread is an Event thread, I would appreciate it if we could stick to topic and only include comments with a confirmation or decline.

However, Canuck since you're Indian, not sure why seeing Indian food at an Iftar would make you roll yours. Actually, it doesn't matter where you're from, rolling your eyes at any cuisine especially during this Holy Month is disrespectful. Also, Iftar before Ramadan is not Iftar Canuck.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Pamela,

I am really sorry if you have the tendency to see the bad in simple questions. I meant no disrespect. I asked a simple question.. What a traditional Iftar means.

I rolled my eyes because I do not consider Indian food Iftar. I might be wrong, though. 

And what does that have anything to do with where I am from ? I think you have some sort of fixation on this. It really does not matter.

I guess as an expat I have all the right to be fully ignorant in IFTAR since that's not something I practice. I participate but knowing the true meaning nope I dont and several do not. That's why I posted!


Cheers!





pamela0810 said:


> Since this thread is an Event thread, I would appreciate it if we could stick to topic and only include comments with a confirmation or decline.
> 
> However, Canuck since you're Indian, not sure why seeing Indian food at an Iftar would make you roll yours. Actually, it doesn't matter where you're from, rolling your eyes at any cuisine especially during this Holy Month is disrespectful. Also, Iftar before Ramadan is not Iftar Canuck.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Pamela,
> 
> I am really sorry if you have the tendency to see the bad in simple questions. I meant no disrespect. I asked a simple question.. What a traditional Iftar means.
> 
> ...


What is IFTAR I shall I have to google that one!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Pamela,
> 
> I am really sorry if you have the tendency to see the bad in simple questions. I meant no disrespect. I asked a simple question.. What a traditional Iftar means.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to see the bad in your question Canuck but it amazes me that you've been in Dubai for a while, been to Iftars before and never once bothered to ask yourself "What am I doing here besides eating all of this food and what significance does this have to the people that I'm breaking fast with"

It is also definitely ignorant for you to think that Indian food is not considered Iftar because guess what...there are many Muslims in India and I can guarantee you that these Muslims are 100% Indian and eat 100% Indian food.

You said it yourself "I guess as an expat I have all the right to be fully ignorant in IFTAR since that's not something I practice."

Happy Reading: Iftar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now please, if you buy the vouchers, do confirm your attendance or post another thread with your question about Iftar and not hijack this one. The ones that actually do respect the culture are trying to organize an event for our fellow expats that are actually interested in learning about it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like a nice place to go for Iftar, really nice of you Pamela for organising, specially after last year's effort when I understand you actually made reservations and put down your credit card for people who didn't bother to cancel or show up! So rude.

Hope you guys have a good time, I already have a commitment for that evening otherwise I'd join you guys.

Enjoy!


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry not here for this everyone but let me know of future plans back in the sandpit after the 27th August  inshallah


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for being new and useless but I'm unable to buy tickets due to card problems and not having my Dubai account setup yet, if I turn up on Monday at 6.45pm, how do I find everyone??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for your post Izzy. We will miss you 

Jimbob, you will need to pay full price if you show up for the Iftar without a voucher. If you're ok with that, I will be making a booking tomorrow under the name of Debbie. Looks like one table should suffice as we do not have many confirmations.


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm currently unable to purchase a ticket, what's the cost with and without??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You will need to check that with the hotel directly. I'm not sure what it is without the voucher. I think it's Aed 120 with the voucher.


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It would be awesome if someone (3 someones) used my link and one of the vouchers become free....
> 
> https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/409700?ref=conf-jp&rpi=73627612
> 
> If I get one of the vouchers free that I bought, then I will donate that money back on the ramadan labourer voucher that is in the other thread.



I just purchased a voucher for this through your link Jynxgirl. I am looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Reservation made for 8 people under my name (Debbie) on 6th of August. Please do not forget to bring your vouchers.


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Debbie 
Vouchers bought, so I'll be there with my friend and my 21year old daughter. Looking forward to meeting up. 

Who's wearing the pink carnation 
Janet


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm assuming that RedMac will graciously offer to wear the pink carnation 

Thanks for confirming. Look forward to meeting you.

Debbie


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm assuming that RedMac will graciously offer to wear the pink carnation
> 
> Thanks for confirming. Look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Debbie



done...


----------



## badron (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi 

Can you add me in your list of reservation? I have my voucher.

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi is it too late to ask to join?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Matizzay and Badron, if you have the vouchers, you are welcome to join


----------



## badron (Jun 26, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Matizzay and Badron, if you have the vouchers, you are welcome to join


Yes, I have it, thanks a lot .


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Gutted I can't attend as this would be a great time to meet people, hopefully I can join you guys on your next meeting.....are nights out a regular thing?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Update*

Hello everyone,

I have made a reservation for 13 people tomorrow at Radisson Royal Hotel. The booking is under the name of Debbie so if you get there early, well make yourselves comfortable. 

*Please remember to print your vouchers and bring them with you.*

@Jimbob: EF events used to be a regular thing; not so much anymore. Hopefully more people will volunteer and we can get some good events going for the rest of the year. 

See you all tomorrow!

PS: The restaurant is now fully booked for tomorrow so we cannot take any last minute confirmations.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^Sucks. What if you sneak me in, Pam?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> ^Sucks. What if you sneak me in, Pam?


Would you really like join or are you just messing around?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I had bought a voucher, and I work closeby so was planning to gatecrash (and counting on some no shows from EF )  But now need to fly out tonight for work and the flight is at 8 
Will use the voucher next week I guess.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Would you really like join or are you just messing around?


Was serious.... I did not think I could make it today, but my plans got canceled so I thought I might join in.... but I checked the thread before looking to purchase the voucher. I didn't buy the voucher since you said the table was full.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

:clap2:

Thank you very much for organising pamela0810 - it was great to meet some new people.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hear, hear :clap2:

Big thank you to Pam, good to put some faces to names. Hope to catch up again at next EF event


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for organizing Pammy. Good to see old and new. Enjoy the rest of ramadan and your iftar hopping


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Of course I don't read this thread until today,,,


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, thanks for organizing! Great to meet everyone...looking forward to next time!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*EF Iftar...*

Great night,
great turn-out too...thanks Pamela...
looking forward to the next event...


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

RedMac said:


> Great night,
> great turn-out too...thanks Pamela...
> looking forward to the next event...


And redmac wore the pink carnation too
Thanks Pam/Debbie. Nice to meet you all, will be at next one. Janet


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! It was a great evening and I look forward to seeing you all again soon!


----------

